# Symphonic Black Metal



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

Much of this sub-genre I've heard doesn't do anything for me. There is more emphasis on the black metal than the symphonic parts and the orchestration is very poor. Is anyone familiar with this music and can identify well composed tracks?


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

"Symphonic black metal" is basically just "cheesy, overblown black metal"

Emperor gets characterized as symphonic sometimes, so theres that. A classic band with 2 legendary albums (In the Nightside Eclipse, Anthems to the Welkin at Dusk) and 2 good albums (IX Equilibrium and Prometheus). You might also like the main guy's solo stuff (Ihsahn)

Other than emperor, just listen to the real stuff. Deathspell Omega is probably the band with the most direct appeal to classical music fans.

Theres a ton of really good black metal albums, you just have to wade through a pool of popular garbage (Dimmu Borgir, satyricon after like 2000, old mans child, cradle of filth) to get to the good ****.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

If you are looking for symphonies on the level of Bethoven or Mahler in black metal - they aren't there. The "symphonic" part is only a thin veneer to make black metal sound more classy and European. The one album I like is Dimmu Borgir's "Death Cult Armageddon", but I am not all that knowledgeable about the genre.


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

SiegendesLicht said:


> The "symphonic" part is only a thin veneer to make black metal sound more classy and European.


Gee

That's a bit presumptuous, don't you think? 

From my limited experience, it is true that symphonic black metal bands are metal first and symphonic second. I don't think such sounds are used in an attempt to leave the impression that these bands are 'classy', though, not in all cases. I feel it is used because it gives the music that extra boost of raw power and emotion that wouldn't be the same with only guitars. Personally, I'm a bigger fan of Dimmu Borgir's 3rd album, _Enthrone Darkness Triumphant_. It had some fairly beautiful sounds.


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

Dimmu Borgir is laughable cartoony drivel and they embarrass me deeply to be a black metal fan.


----------



## Medley (Nov 3, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> Dimmu Borgir is laughable cartoony drivel and they embarrass me deeply to be a black metal fan.


Oh, boo hoo. Quit being so melodramatic, lol.

I quite enjoyed _Nightside Eclipse_, by the way, thx for suggesting it ITT.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

jailhouse said:


> Other than emperor, just listen to the real stuff. Deathspell Omega is probably the band with the most direct appeal to classical music fans.


I'll add Krallice... except for the first album... (they are not exactly "black" metal... but definitely more appealing for classical music listeners)


----------



## fyt (Jun 18, 2018)

Dimmu had there moments like kings of the carnival creation, puritanical misanthropic euphoria was a decent album


----------

